# Self funded iui or should wait and go for ivf?



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been ttc for over 3 years and after lap and dye and removal of mild endo and still have ovulation issues. I am On my 6th round of clomid but doctor has referred me for iui. I don't really understand iui and ivf so please excuse my ignorance.  But I do suffer badly from anxiety and health anxiety. I have read iui only has success rate of 10%. But can't seem to find out if york funds iui . I know they don't fund any ivf. I am not sure if it would be worth having a go at iui or giving a few more month and paying for ivf. 
Any advice would be great thanks xxxxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My advice is that if you can get funding, take it.  Nothing in fertility in guaranteed except that it is expensive so the more monetary help you can get the better.

I've had two cycles of IUI and neither have worked but I know people where it has worked first go so best take the chance if you can.  It is not an invasive procedure.

We are most likely doing IVF later this year, it will be at least £6000 as we are not eligible for funding.  That pits even more pressure on especially of it doesn't work plus it's a much more invasive procedure however hopefully we will get a positive.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*cma*, as mrsww said take everything you can. Your right York don't fund ivf so if they offer to pay for iui take it all. I'd recommend starting to save now too if you'd be planning on self funding ivf if the iui's don't work. We were quite naive I think and didn't expect to spend anything like we have. 
Best of luck to you. X


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't think york fund iui either . I have checked and the price is £1700 so it's a lot . Think I will need to get saving.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*cma*, it would probably be worth you travelling to manchester or somewhere else a bit nearer if it's that expensive. I paid £1200 for a natural cycle and just over £1300 for a clomid cycle with bloods and scans. From manchester fertility to York takes me around hour and half. Definitely worth it to save around £500. X


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Jam, are those prices including donor sperm?  We are paying £795 for IUI plus sperm £850, think we need to look into other clinics costs.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jam and cream are you from york? I'm under jessops Sheffield the prices do seen higher. I'm on clomid at the minute - 25mg as had a over response last month on 50! Had too many follicles x


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe I've got the price wrong then as would be using husbands sperm so £1700 seems really high. 
How long does it start from first appointment? 
Do you have to take allot of time off work etc?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*cma*, if it's a natural cycle then I just needed the day of insemination off. We started on my next cycle. It was about a week later so there was no waiting at all. I'd definitely look around. That seems very expensive to me. No I'm not but my brother lives there and it's only a hour from ours and half hour in the opposite direction to manchester fertility. You'd drive past us to get there. X
*mrsww*, that's everything. Iui, donor sperm and hfea fee. £1700 is scandalous. That's a massive difference. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*cma*, I've just looked, if your using partners sperm it's £600. I don't think that price is right at all. X


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, that is a huge price difference.  Limited to London area and it seems to be the common price between clinics around here.  Sigh, no idea how we will continue to fund treatment of we keep getting negatives.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Mrsww*, London does seem to be quite a lot more expensive, for everything. We couldn't of afforded to do what we have at them prices. It's not fair it can be so different. X


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you think it would be worth a try of iui before ivf? Is it usual to try this first?  Going to look around at costs. Which clinic is it at Manchester?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*cma*, think it depends what your fertilty issues are. Just because York don't fund iui or ivf they should still do investigations. I'd go to your gp and see what they say. Or your could have a consultation somewhere private like manchester fertility. This cost us £180 I think. I had my blood tests done at my gps and the sti clinic then I paid to have my amh when I went for my consultation. X


----------



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi cma we are also in york and feels very unfair that iui or ivf not funded still, fingers crossed for the future.
we are due to have our 2nd iui soon at james cook in teeside, just ubder a  hr from where we afe in york.
Cost for us for first diui with 2 consultation s and the **** fee and 3 counselling sessions was 1400 but 330 of that is for donor soerm. We have managed to have any bloods needed by going through the gp as well as my hsg scan and further scans by saying it is for investigation purposes. 
After our consultantion we started with  my ne t cycle two weeks later so no waiting. Just had one day for insemination. 

Good luck


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi sa 
Do you think iui will be funded as part of the new funding that was published yesterday? 
I have an appointment to start my first iui in July although I'm currently at the point where I think it will never happen! 
That is quite a competitive price. Where abouts in york are you? Has your gp been good?


----------

